# Honda pioneer



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I currently have a rzr 800 but thinking about dumping it for the new pioneer. Will it be a trade up or down? What's your thoughts?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not familiar with them, but bought a Teryx4 in the spring after lots of study and asking guys who rent them and work on them regularly and they say there is no equal. I personally think that anything is an upgrade from a polaris.


----------

